# I just found the next Gollum from Lord of the Rings in real life!!!



## bball923 (Jul 6, 2021)

I was doing a bear crawl when I just figured and found out I can walk like the creature Gollum!!


----------



## 1stvermont (Jul 7, 2021)

bball923 said:


> I was doing a bear crawl when I just figured and found out I can walk like the creature Gollum!!



Video unavalible.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 7, 2021)

"Removed by the uploader", so I guess they had second thoughts.


----------

